# Bestimmte Fruechte



## gilldex (15. August 2005)

Hallo alle

Ich habe hier einige Illustrationen von Fruechten liegen, die Art gefällt mir sehr gut und ich habe alle so abgeändert bis sie mir gefiellen. Nun suche ich aber noch mehr Sorten von Fruechten in dieser oder ähnlicher Form. Ich hoffe ihr kennt irdendwo solche Bilder.

Ich danke euch.

greez gill


----------



## Jacka (16. August 2005)

Hi!

 


->Google Suche hat gefunden... 

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## gilldex (16. August 2005)

Danke fuer deine Antowrt aber glaubst du nicht dass ich schon bei Google gesucht habe?
Ansonsten wuerde ich hier nicht fragen. Aber trotzdem vielen dank.

Ich suche hald mehr gezeichnete Frchte in diesem Stil als echte.


----------



## Jacka (16. August 2005)

Sorry!

Es gibt halt genug User, die einfach nur schnell posten, anstatt selbst mal zu suchen.
Da ist man halt ein wenig sensibel.

Vielleicht versuchst du es mit selber zeichnen oder mit einer entsprechenden 
Bildbearbeitungssoftware. 
Ich würde ein Bild von echten Früchten nehmen und mal in Photoshop mit ein
paar Filtern spielen. (Kunstfilter)
Oder aber du zeichnest mit Pfaden die Konturen der Früchte nach und colorierst sie
anschließend.

Grüße,
Jacka


----------

